# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  :: Salam Kenal from Wisma Koi ::

## wismakoi

Salam kenal utk para members, senior serta suhu di Forum *KOI-s* . .

Wisma Koi masih awam di dunia Forum _KOI-s_, dan masih dalam tahap pembelajaran di dalam Forum ini.
Mohon bimbingan serta Masukan dari para members, senior serta suhu sekalian. .

*Terima Kasih, Salam Koi* !



_Regards, Wisma Koi_




Jangan sungkan juga untuk kunjungi website kami : www.wismakoi.com

----------


## LDJ

*About Wismakoi.com*
Since estabilished in 2012, *Wismakoi.com* has offer the best keeping and breeding high quality imported koi from many top japan's top koi seed. We have a fine breeding facility in Cisarua, Bogor, West Java with the best environment to keep our koi in a *good shape and quality*.
Recognizing that nutrition is a critical factor in developing and maintaining a healthy koi, *we are using the best koi food available in the market*. Our promise is to develop a high quality koi for every hobbyist and your need.
With all the championship title and achievement we have prove, that we are strive on maintaining and keeping our koi in a good shape and health. We are keep improving our quality by expanding our facility and employing expert to maintain our koi.
*Wismakoi.com* is dedicated to serving all of your koi needs.

----------


## LDJ

barusan saya visit web-nya..selamat datang dan salam kenal om..
kalau boleh tahu yang operator user ini dengan om siapa ya ?

----------


## 7dm

Salam kenal om... Welcome..  :Welcome:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Salam juga om...

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om boleh minta nomor contactnya

----------


## Ady

wah finally boz besar bergabung juga...selamat bergabung om 
utk sesama member kois,,,disc dong kalo belanja di wismakoi...
anyway congratz yah utk GC di MP

----------


## wismakoi

> barusan saya visit web-nya..selamat datang dan salam kenal om..
> kalau boleh tahu yang operator user ini dengan om siapa ya ?


saya dengan bawahan nya Pak Fredy, Om. . 
Salam kenal juga ya. .  thanks..  :: 



> Salam kenal om... Welcome..


Salam kenal juga, Om  :: 




> Salam juga om...


Salam kenal juga, Om Bro  :: 




> Salam kenal om boleh minta nomor contactnya


Salam kenal Om, ini untuk contact sales dan breeder yang stand by : 

*Cepi :
                Phone :  0815 868 255 68 or 0877 11082 888 (Call & SMS) 
BB Pin : 225d33ea
Ian   :
                 Phone :  085 77 6000 768 (Call & SMS) 
BB Pin : 2386d334*




> wah finally boz besar bergabung juga...selamat bergabung om 
> utk sesama member kois,,,disc dong kalo belanja di wismakoi...
> anyway congratz yah utk GC di MP


Terima kasih om, hehehe. . 
Thanks anw !

----------


## RafflesG

Salam kenal, welcome

----------


## wawanwae

Salam kenal om.

----------


## owi

Salam kenal om

----------


## wismakoi

> Salam kenal, welcome





> Salam kenal om.





> Salam kenal om


Salam kenal Om semua  ::  
Mohon bimbingan-nya ..

----------


## limjohan

> Salam kenal Om semua  
> Mohon bimbingan-nya ..



bubur lagi ? :Preggers:

----------


## dTp

salam kenal wisma koi
selamat bergabung di koi-s  :Pray2:

----------


## wismakoi

> salam kenal wisma koi
> selamat bergabung di koi-s


thanks om bro  :: 




> bubur lagi ?


wah ada Koh LJ hehe.. boleh kita bubur lagi skalian langsung brangkat nengok anak di Cisarua  ::

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Salam kenal "wisma KOi' salam sukses selalu.

----------


## Admin Forum

Selamat siang,


Salam kenal Om, dan selamat bergabung di Forum KOI's, semoga forum ini dapat memberikan banyak manfaat.
Terima kasih.

----------


## wismakoi

> Salam kenal "wisma KOi' salam sukses selalu.


salam kenal juga om . . 




> Selamat siang,
> 
> 
> Salam kenal Om, dan selamat bergabung di Forum KOI's, semoga forum ini dapat memberikan banyak manfaat.
> Terima kasih.


Salam kenal Om Admin, Terima kasih  ::

----------


## interisti

Salam kenal om cepi dan om iyan. Om herman dan om fredy kemana ? oii ikan gua kasih makanan yg bagus disana cep, tar kurus lagiii.

----------


## owi

posting donk om GC GC nya

----------


## majin91

Wahh mantapp.salam kenal om  :Becky:

----------


## wismakoi

> Salam kenal om cepi dan om iyan. Om herman dan om fredy kemana ? oii ikan gua kasih makanan yg bagus disana cep, tar kurus lagiii.


Sorry Om bro ini bukan dengan Ian atau Cepi. .
Saya dengan Aaron, khusus mengurus bagian Web-based nya Wisma Koi  :: 



> posting donk om GC GC nya


menyusul ya om  :: 



> Wahh mantapp.salam kenal om


salam kenal juga om  ::

----------


## epoe

*Salam kenal Wisma Koi*, siapa tahu waktu kita ke Bandung ......mampir di Wisma Koi (Pond Visit) dg group nya David Pupu. 

_EP Koi_
cailahh ......

----------


## Ady

Kayanya di puncak om...tetangga om LJ n tomodachi

----------


## wismakoi

> *Salam kenal Wisma Koi*, siapa tahu waktu kita ke Bandung ......mampir di Wisma Koi (Pond Visit) dg group nya David Pupu. 
> 
> _EP Koi_
> cailahh ......





> Kayanya di puncak om...tetangga om LJ n tomodachi


Betul om, kita berdomisili di Cisarua, Puncak. . 
3 menit jalan kaki dari tempat Om LJ  ::  
anw, Salam kenal yaa Om. .  ::

----------


## david_pupu

ow deket ya mantap.

----------


## wismakoi

> ow deket ya mantap.


mampir2 ya om  ::

----------


## owi

> ow deket ya mantap.


Jadwalkan om, ane daftar

----------


## wismakoi

> Jadwalkan om, ane daftar


di tunggu kedatanganya om  ::

----------


## Mossad

om david bikini PV lg

----------


## fajarhto

Ikan harga pv + undian ya om kalo David's Squad mampir..

----------


## david_pupu

puncak ya, hmmm bentar  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## wismakoi

> puncak ya, hmmm bentar


silahkan mampir om  ::

----------


## DTm

Salam kenal ya om...

----------


## owi

> puncak ya, hmmm bentar


Deket om dari rumah om prinze

----------


## abe

Selamat bergabung.
Salam kenal :Juggle:

----------


## wismakoi

> Selamat bergabung.
> Salam kenal


salam kenal om  ::

----------


## owi

Om apakah wisma koi breeding jenis hariwake?

----------


## fachni

Liat di majalah kyanya wisma koi penganut green water system ya om?

----------


## owi

> Liat di majalah kyanya wisma koi penganut green water system ya om?


beninya pasti jos kalo green water

----------


## oqkmz

> om david bikini PV lg


PV lagiih? Asyiiiik......

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Om dede wisma koi mah mantab kolamny, sampe bingung ini rumah ada kolamnya apa kolam ada rumahnya ? Hahahhaahha kbnykan kolam

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Maaf om salah baca, sy kira wisata koi 
hahahhaah
salam kenal om wisma koi

----------


## koikoiman

Pengen ikut euy kalo pv ke cisarua. Salam kenal ombwisma koi.

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Yuk om david adain pv lagi, nginep gak apa y, cisarua sepertiny bnyk y om

----------


## owi

> Yuk om david adain pv lagi, nginep gak apa y, cisarua sepertiny bnyk y om


Ikut donk deket nih

----------


## Mossad

om owi deket cisarua ya tinggalnya?

----------


## david_pupu

iya sabar ya lagi di hubungi beberapa tempat lagi sekalian hnehehehe

----------


## owi

> om owi deket cisarua ya tinggalnya?


Bogor om..

----------

